# Problems with "nv" driver in FreeBSD 8.0-RC1



## MorgothV8 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi again.
I have a lot of problems with FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 AMD64. 
My GC is NVIDIA 9800GT PCIE and on FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 a cannot use it.
Xorg locks and I have to switch CTRL+ALT+F1 and the kill it.
It happens when using "nv" driver, "vesa" driver too.
Previously I had 7.2-RELEASE I386 and I workded just OK with 
"nvidia" driver (from ports)
Unfortunatelly I've made:
portupgrade --batch -aP and it installed Xorg 7.4, and then even on 7.2 using  "nv", "nvidia", "vesa" I had no luck.
Now I have no "usable" sysstem 

My guess it is a Xorg problem, not FreeBSD's.
My question is: can I make my GC work OK with Xorg 7.4 or I must downgrade X?

1. If it is possible to make "nv" works with Xorg 7.4 then what is the sollution?
2. If it is impossible, then  I have to install new BSD on my PC , and now, which to choose?
8.0-RC1 comes with this bogus X so I can't use it, 7.2 remains....
What about stablitity of "nv" driver in everyday use?
I've been using "nvidia" but it is only for i386, and I want to try AMD64 (I have 4 GB of RAM)
Which option is better?
7.2-RELEASE i386 with "nvidia"
or
7.2-RELEASE amd64 with "nv"
?


----------



## Zare (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

please post your /etc/rc.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, but now writing from work - inside VMWare FreeBSD box.
I've read about topic.
I do need hald and dbus enabled.
I have ssh connection to my home computer, but cannot startx remotely so .... a lot of testing in the evening.

But after I read about this 7.4 Xorg, I really starting to think about downgrade 


Or possibly, if You want I can give You ssh access - not to FIX problem, but only to tell me if there is sense to install 8.0 on my machine, or better stay with 7.2 - but still dont know which to choose: i386 or amd64


----------



## Zare (Oct 5, 2009)

You can always attach VNC server to X display to have remote GUI access. There's X11 tunneling over SSH too, but it's quite heavy on bandwidth.

I'm running 8.0RC1 with nVidia accelerated driver (8600GT), and it works fine.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know that, I have tried remote SSH - it worked well, but TERRIBLY slow

Finally managed to configure Xorg 7.4 on BSD 7.2.
Thanks for info - it really helped.


----------

